
Show HN: Routine Ops – Schedule recurring tasks by role - chrisraible
https://routineops.com
======
nic-waller
I really think there is an under-addressed niche here. I haven't tried your
product yet, but I was pretty hopeful when I saw this posted here. That being
said, I have some feedback already:

\- $29/user/month just feels too high. My per-service spend on any other SaaS
ranges from $3/user/month to $18/user/month. What makes this service so
valuable that I would spend more on it than any other SaaS that supports my
business?

\- There's obviously some overlap here with Jira. It would really be nice to
see a page on your website showing what RoutineOps can do that Jira can't
already do.

\- Some people really, really like learning about products by video instead of
text or screenshots. Videos aren't as information dense, I know. But in the
past I've found them useful in my goal to influence budget holders.

\- Your screenshots don't illustrate how the recurrence flow actually works.
If I schedule a new task every day and then do nothing for seven days, do I
have one task or seven?

\- There is no obvious way to contact you. The page footer isn't just spartan,
it's barren. It's missing some really essential stuff. Privacy policy is
another important one.

\- My primary use case for scheduling and tracking recurring work is based on
audit compliance. Are you intending to address that market segment? If yes,
then tell us.

\- When I'm buying software to help with audit compliance, it's especially
helpful to know whether the SaaS organization I'm purchasing from also has
passed some audits (like SOC 2 or ISO 27001) I guess it's too early stage for
you at this point, but something to think about.

~~~
chrisraible
\- Thanks for the feedback! Really appreciate the thoughtful notes,
particularly on the marketing site which is admittedly very barebones right
now.

\- Also super helpful note on the pricing - honestly hadn't put too much
thought into it yet as I'm still validating that it solves a real problem.
Agree that I will need to experiment a bit with pricing once the team option
is available.

\- As for audit compliance - I definitely had that use-case in mind
eventually, but I would love to hear more about your specific use-case and
requirements

------
princesse
Was this just shipped? If so, congrats!

Might be just me, but when I compare the feature list with something like
Monday.com (which can be configured to do the given use case with its internal
automation tool), I really can't imagine paying $29 per user. That's at least
double what I would be ready to pay, especially since I don't see any
integrations and there's no mention of webhooks to build on top of.

~~~
skinnymuch
Monday is crazy expensive isn’t it? They have raised prices at least twice in
a year or two. Now it appears to be a minimum of $250/month or $2400/year for
5 users.

------
mmastrac
So... a human crontab?

~~~
chrisraible
ahah yes! that's the gist of it.

------
opsgal
I'm pumped to try it out, but the login flow didn't work for me. When I
clicked either "Sign up" or "Login" from the respective pages, the button
didn't do anything. The password reset button did work, though. On iOS,
Firefox.

~~~
chrisraible
Fixed now! The images were overlapping the form's submit button, even though
it didn't look like it. Thanks again for finding my bugs!

~~~
opsgal
Thanks for fixing! Now seeing the same issue on the organization page, can't
click the button under the drop down.

~~~
opsgal
Hmm, I fiddled with it and got past that. Thanks for making this!

------
fazza99
It feels very unfinished. The "home" page and "dashboard" page don't display
anything for me. I like the concept but it's looking very beta, or pre-beta.

~~~
chrisraible
Thanks for the feedback!

No doubt it is unfinished! We don't yet offer our paid plan for Teams. I
posted the free individual plan here for initial feedback and validation for
the idea in general. Appreciate the support for the concept - it let's me know
I'm on the right track to keep pushing new features.

------
hashamali
Your Stripe key might be misconfigured, FYI. Console is showing the following
error when I went to the sign up page:

"apiKey should be string. You specified: undefined"

~~~
chrisraible
ah thank you! Haven't actually started collecting payments yet, but that could
have caused a snag at some point.

edit: fixed now.

------
jrott
This is pretty great. There are so many business ops teams that end up doing
the same tasks over and over on again and this is perfect for that use case.

~~~
chrisraible
Thank you! I definitely have a sense that a lot of project management tools
are built for the teams that build them...small teams of cross-functional
creatives.

You can usually hack your way into something like Routine Ops with recurring
tasks in JIRA or whatever, but it's not the use-case their product teams are
solving for. That's my hypothesis at least :)

~~~
jrott
You totally can but many of those teams don’t have the expertise to do that. I
really think you are onto something.

